# Will barking dogs stress out and possibly put my cockatiels health in danger?



## CourtneyKay (Dec 26, 2013)

I have two cockatiels named Diamond and Ruckus and they are my World ! Unfortunately I'm going off to college and my parents will be taking care of them. My parents have two dogs who both bark every time someone walks by my house, and I live in a very busy street. Please don't tell me to train my dogs to be quiet because they are not my dogs and trust me I have begged my parents to train them many times before; it's not happening. LOL. so I heard some places that loud environments can decrease a birds health because of high stress levels. However I've also read that birds are easily adapted into new environments and learn how to tune out other animal noise. What is your opinion on this? I am extremely worried about them because I love them so dearly, I'm sure you could understand how much I love them since we are all 'tiel lovers ! Btw the dogs will not be able to run around the cage or jump on the cage, they will not be able to be in very close proximity with the cage due to where it will be located. I am only worried about the noise levels. They have a pitbull and a mini Doberman- both VERY loud. Please share if you've had experience with this or even if you have an opinion or any information to share. Thank you 💜


----------



## CourtneyKay (Dec 26, 2013)

These are my babies 💛💙💜💚❤ The pearl is Diamond and the grey is Ruckus :wf pied:earl:


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

It could go either way honestly. I don't really like dogs, and have never had one, so no sound experience here. But, I have had 2 birds that completely hate dogs (and one who hates the cats). My lovebird Teak lived with 4 dogs in a filthy home and completely plucked himself bald and screamed his head off. My newest bird, Poppy, my baby budgie, also lived with a pit bull and was completely terrified of it. I don't have a dog, but he is scared of my cat too

If exposed gradually, I think that would be the best solution


----------



## Formlesslight (Dec 16, 2013)

My birds never really seem to care about the dogs, if anything they try to bark like them. The birds were a little freaked out at first, but the dog leaves them alone and they are fine with that. They hate the cat, they go completely silent when the cat walks into the room when they are in cage. They know the cat is not supposed to be anywhere near the room and will get chased out.


----------



## corgie (Jun 24, 2013)

At first Chezzy was afraid of my dog but now whenever he barks, he often flock calls which is kinda cute.

I suppose it could go either way.


----------



## tweetsandsarah (Mar 27, 2014)

Tweets doesn't seem bothered by the dogs (both of my original dogs pretty much ignore him now, but our new chihuahua is always trying to get at him. We supervise this very closely and she's never gotten very far, and he is completely separated in another room when we aren't here), but he had several cats that always had access to him in his old home that would mess with him. I know. It's terrible, but he actually came to like the cats when the visited and I DO NOT condone that sort of thing. Anyway, I would just have someone keep a close eye on him to see if he reacts badly when they go off and watch to see if he becomes more at ease after some time... or there is the idea of him being in a room where they don't have access at all which will cut down on his exposure to the sound. it doesn't even have to be permanent maybe. 

By the way... Tweets was a way better guard dog than the actual dogs in his old home. He would scream if someone showed up before the dogs even knew what was going on. Just a side story.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

I believe it all depends on the bird. 

Missy completely ignores our four dogs and even "barks" with them when they hear us pull in the driveway. Missy has started "barking" (it's actually several shrill flock calls in a row) at the mailman when she sees him walk past the window. >.<

You might try early desensitization like Tisena did with her tiels with fireworks and thunder. Play a recording of dog(s) barking -all types of barking, small dogs, big dogs, etc- at a low volume at first, and then gradually increase the volume over time.


----------



## CourtneyKay (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice guys it kind of assuages my concerns a bit lol. I currently have a cat in my room and my birds don't mind her (but then again my cat is QUIET) I'm going to keep my birds in a separated area blocked off by baby gates so that the dogs can't run around too close to them and freak them out. Hopefully they get use o the noise and it doesn't stress them out too bad &#55357;&#56475;&#55357;&#56473;&#55357;&#56476;


----------



## Diana&Ruby (Apr 8, 2014)

My tiel enjoys the barking of my 2 dogs, she sings with it. You should test it out, she how your tiels react when the dogs bark. They might not mind or get alert and skinny


----------

